# Masterbuilt  Vertical LP Gas Smoker at sears



## harvey lin (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi guys, I am new here, looking to buy my first smoker so I can get the party rolling in time for NFL playoffs. My budget is under or just about $200, and today in my local sears I went to check out the Masterbuilt Vertical LP Gas Smoker, Model# mp_trans_disable_start 20050106, link:

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_07115888000P?&sid=IMx20120601x002000-OutdoorLiving-active

TBH I think it's a small unit, kinda small that I have to cut the rib rack in half if I want to smoke them, but the price is only $140 and it is a basic unit. Has anyone here have this smoker or anything from Masterbuild? I do want to buy a gas somker from sears because it's easier to return if there is anything wrong, I did find the smoke vault camp chef smoker on amazon appealing, but am worried about returns for buying from internet.

so basicly just looking for any kind of information about this smoker, I wish you all with a happy holiday and all our military brothers and sisters out there on depoyment. As you can tell from my avatar I was in the navy, and my old command in on deployment 50 miles off the coast of Iran right now, so may God bless them!


----------



## mr mac (Nov 28, 2012)

I have that same smoker and have had it for a couple of years now and love it!  If I had any complaint at all it would be the same one you have and that is that it isn't all that wide.  That said, I don't mind splitting my 13# brisket in two or putting my ribs in a rack as it all tastes good when it's done!













IMG_2439.jpg



__ mr mac
__ Nov 28, 2012


















IMG_3178.jpg



__ mr mac
__ Nov 28, 2012






It will, however, hold a lot of ABTs for the playoffs!













IMG_4608.jpg



__ mr mac
__ Nov 28, 2012






All that said, my next smoker will be the Masterbuilt gasser with two doors!


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 28, 2012)

From what I've read the Masterbuilts are pretty good smokers but they do require a few mods (just like any propane smoker) but is a very good entry level smoker. I have a GOSM that is similar and it works very well. I was going to suggest it to you because it is a widebody and Wally World has it for $159 but I just checked and it is out of stock.

I see this is your first post here, when you get a minute would you do us a favor and go to Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can get to know you and give you a proper welcome, also would you add your location to your profile, we like knowing where you are when we talk to you, Thanks!


----------



## harvey lin (Nov 28, 2012)

Mr, Mac, and Jeff, thanks for the replies, questions for Mr. Mac, I see you are using the stock wood chip pan, how did you solve the wood chip on fire problem that everyone is talking about? Also are you using the stock water pan as well? Many people on this board are saying it is too small and requires constant attention to add more water in it, what did you do to slove that problem? It is very cheap and my local sears has it in stock, I can pick it anyday now. I just need your suggestions on those 2 problems and then I can go ahead and buy it, thanks!


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 29, 2012)

Harvey, Here's some good reading on how people have made their MB's perform very well:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/99373/masterbuild-xl-mods-post-your-mods-here

I don't use water in my pan, I have it filled with sand. I get much better temp control because sand will get hotter than water and it doesn't evaporate which changes the size of your thermal mass and as you add more water you change the temperature.

I think a lot of people are using a cast iron frying pan for their chip pan with good results. If you can swing it the AMNTS is showing great results in propane smokers.

AMNTS = http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNTS


----------



## mr mac (Nov 29, 2012)

Harvey Lin said:


> Mr, Mac, and Jeff, thanks for the replies, questions for Mr. Mac, I see you are using the stock wood chip pan, how did you solve the wood chip on fire problem that everyone is talking about? Also are you using the stock water pan as well? Many people on this board are saying it is too small and requires constant attention to add more water in it, what did you do to slove that problem? It is very cheap and my local sears has it in stock, I can pick it anyday now. I just need your suggestions on those 2 problems and then I can go ahead and buy it, thanks!


I use a small steel tray that rests on the wood tray.  It gets plenty hot enough to allow the wood to smoke and not combust.  A small, stainless steel dog bowl from Wal-Mart (about $2) will also work.

As for the water bowl, mine is the stock unit and on longer smokes I do have to refill it but if I'm spritzing or mopping, I'm in there already and just carry hot water out with me.

Mac


----------



## doctorvapor (Nov 29, 2012)

IMHO, I have used both the Masterbuilt and the Master Forge upright propane smokers and I think the Master Forge is a better design for the same price.













Master Forge.jpg



__ doctorvapor
__ Nov 29, 2012


----------



## harvey lin (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks guys, I am narrowed down to this Masterbuild smoker and the smoke vault 18' from amazon, I have heard that the smoke vault comes with better quality and not much mods needed, but also the higher price tag. Mac if I would have a close up picture of your set up when you are smoking, that would be great! Jeff thanks, I will certainly look into the AMNTS thing and how it can be set up, thanks!


----------



## mr mac (Nov 30, 2012)

I'd love to if I were anywhere near it right now!  Again, all I did was add a small steel tray to set on the wood tray to prevent the wood chunks from catching fire.  Probably the most simple mod one can make.  For what it's worth, my father-in-law just bought the two door version from Home Depot and loves it.  He also had the add the small bowl as he had a flare up as well using the stock wood pan.

Here is his (why it's inside is anyone's guess!).













3MasterbuiltSmoker.jpg



__ mr mac
__ Nov 30, 2012


----------



## carl haun (Dec 9, 2012)

Mr Mac said:


> I'd love to if I were anywhere near it right now!  Again, all I did was add a small steel tray to set on the wood tray to prevent the wood chunks from catching fire.  Probably the most simple mod one can make.  For what it's worth, my father-in-law just bought the two door version from Home Depot and loves it.  He also had the add the small bowl as he had a flare up as well using the stock wood pan.
> 
> Here is his (why it's inside is anyone's guess!).
> 
> ...


I just bought the same Masterbilt "Home Depot" version smoker. I absolutely love this smoker....for the price.

Best mod for this smoker is to seal the upper door with red ATV high-temp silicone ( NSF grade, from Autozone ). I remove the door, lay flat face down, run a thick bead of the silicone around the perimeter, cover with wax paper strips, put it back on and close door tightly for 24 hrs. When done just remove wax paper, trim off excess, and you have a nearly perfect custom gasket.

I can maintain 255-230 at the lowest setting with the tank regulator open 1/4 turn ( or less ). This is in FL where evening fall temps are 75F...many times cooler. Its nice being able to smoke for 13=15 hrs at consistent 225-230 temps without having to get up at 3M and add wood / charcoal.

I don't bring in in the house, however 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ( LOL ! )

Hope this helps.


----------



## idaho hutch (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey Harvey. I bought this one from Sears about 2 weeks ago. Problem was they didn't have one on display. So I went on the reviews and the picture. Bought it and picked up at warehouse. Got it home and put it together. Noticed something after a while... ya I am slow at times... but it didn't have a smoke stack. Just a vent on the back towards the top. Looked at the model number on back of unit and it was different than what Sears advertised. I was pretty upset. The ol' bait and switch that I have never experienced from Sears before. Called Master Built and gave them the model numbers of both units to see what the difference was. They told me they were exactly the same except one has a stack and one doesn't. So I decided to keep it. Didn't want to take apart, re-box, and take back for refund, then order the correct one online. Too much hassle.

OK my rant is over. Only issues I have are the wood pan is not good left as-is. You can do as others on here suggest and use lots of foil to cover up the vents that are in it. I tried that and my chips still caught fire. So I ordered the 12" smoke tube from here http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Todd recommended that one for my smoker. Also I couldn't control the heat very well with the propane dial on front of unit. Just moving that thing slightly can increase or decrease temps by 20 degrees or more. I need a better propane regulator or needle valve. I would advise the same for you. Although I am having a very hard time finding anything locally. Everywhere I checked had replacement regulators in volume, but adjustable were special order. Going to try welding supply shops tomorrow. If I strike out I will buy online, but really need it on Tuesday for some jerky.

But anyway, Harvey I like this unit, even though it has only been used once and I am a smoking virgin! It is smaller in size and eventually I will probably upgrade to a bigger one. But seriously, I can smoke enough meat to feed all my family and friends in this thing. It has 4 grates that are about 13" x 13". My 4 burner Ducane grill has less room than that and I have never needed all that space either. Only reason I will probably upgrade is because I like to make food in big batches. I do that with everything. And the thought of smoking jerky or fish and freezing or giving it away is where I want to be. I paid $133 for mine and it was well worth it even if I replace it in a few years. Heck I will still keep this smoker even if I upgrade. It's smaller, uses less gas, and I can do anything in this that I can do in a bigger one, just less volume. And this is a good and cheap starter smoker. I think it will be perfect for you to learn with. I know it is for me.


----------



## sirsmokey (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry to re-ignite this thread but i have to comment. I did the same thing as Harvey lin. However i caught the model difference at the store before i purchased it. I did some shopping around and also looked at the two door model from home depot. I opted out of that one because it seemed as tho with it having two doors (which is nice for temp control) it took away the amount of space you have to move around the racks. To make a VERY long story short, i went home and ordered the same thing you thought you were getting online from sears website. They waited two days to tell me that that particular model wasn't available and hasn't been for almost three months. Needless to say they canceled the order. End result i ended up going back to sears and buying the exact one you have model number 20050611. As far as the wood catching fire goes, i soaked my CHIPS in water and loosely wrapped them in aluminum foil leaving the top open with a couple holes in the bottom. All i did was toss it anywhere on the factory chip pan and Poof!! It worked perfect. My main concern with this model was that it didn't have the top smoke stack instead that stupid rear vent. I was worried that when the wind would blow it would cause temps to fluctuate. I used it yesterday for the first time and i have to say that was no issue at all. I smoked a Butt for 9.5 hours and held a PERFECT 225 temp the entire time other than when i was spritzing them with apple juice with the door open. It quickly recovered after it was shut. One of the moderators on here ( JJ ) posted a picture of a vent that would mount to the back perfectly to eliminate this problem and create a "stack". I hope this helps. I just had to comment on this because your story of what you went thru was exactly the same as mine. I think the title of the thread that shows the vent is " placement of smoke vent on Masterbuilt smokers"  Good luck in the future!

-John


----------



## sirsmokey (Jan 13, 2013)

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...HzUL2GFomz0QH3m4C4Cw&ved=0CEYQ9QEwBQ&dur=5179   here is a picture of the vent to create the stack. (thanks again JJ)


----------

